# Majesty vs JP BFR



## MesaBeno (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi guys,

Finally got myself a job that pays well enough that I can finally buy myself a high end guitar. I've been playing for 15 years, and while I've been lucky enough (or stupid enough to put a high end amp on a credit card) to own several Mesas, I've never owned a guitar valued at more than $800.

Needless to say I am very excited at the prospect of my first high end guitar. This should inject some inspiration and motivation to play (both of which are lacking as of late, due to the fact that I don't enjoy my current guitar).

I know I want a Music Man JP model for sure; not only am I a fan of JP, but the MM's I've played in store have always blown me away, and I really dig the features (especially the free floating trem with no locking nuts).

The question I'm faced with now is whether I should go with a Majesty, or a BFR with a quilt top. Other than the obvious differences (neck-thru vs bolt-on, ebony vs rosewood fretboard), what would be your take, and why?

Currently I'm leaving towards the Majesty, but both are still tempting options...and no, I can't afford both 

Thanks!


----------



## bvdrummer (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't know all the specs on those two guitars...but one thing I've learned from Carvin is that once you play stainless steel frets you won't go back. So if that's available on one and not the other I would choose the stainless steel frets above any other feature.


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Jun 16, 2014)

bvdrummer said:


> I've learned from Carvin is that once you play stainless steel frets you won't go back.



+1 to that!
Also not trying to deviate from your choice but you could look into a rosewood neck jp on sweetwater. 
Maybe save alittle coin and drop it on a pedal or something cool.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 16, 2014)

All new JPs have SS frets. For me it's an easy decision. Any JP over the Majesty as I think it's horrid.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jun 16, 2014)

ChrispyFinch said:


> +1 to that!
> Also not trying to deviate from your choice but you could look into a rosewood neck jp on sweetwater.
> Maybe save alittle coin and drop it on a pedal or something cool.



Yes; get a rosewood neck BFR or the new PDN guitar coming out soon. You will love those.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'd go with a BFR over a Majesty myself as well. Really your preference is at play here, which do you prefer neck through or bolt on? If you want an Ebony Fingerboard, the Koa BFR is always an option, and Guitar Center is having an absurd clearance so you can get one at a great price right now. 

The Rosewood Neck models that are left are incredible as well, really sweet tone from those.

And I'm a little biased, but the standard JP's are incredible. The body shape and neck profile is insanely comfortable.


----------



## CrazyDean (Jun 16, 2014)

A lot of people dislike the Majesty based on its looks. I have yet to see anything negative about how it feels or sounds. Check out some reviews of the Majesty on the web. I know there are a few here in the 7-string section. Most of the people who have bought the Majesty so far have already owned several EBMM, so I'd say their reviews are pretty solid.

Of course, if you're concerned with looks then you have to go with the JP6 BFR Koa.


----------



## smfcbow (Jun 16, 2014)

I played a Majesty yesterday. one of the best guitars ive ever played. I liked the neck and body feeling much more than any JP ive played.


----------



## MesaBeno (Jun 16, 2014)

Yea, most opinions here seem to be leaning on nothing more than subjective preference. I personally think the Majesty is badass, so I'd just as quickly want one of those as I would a BFR.


----------



## MesaBeno (Jun 16, 2014)

bvdrummer said:


> I don't know all the specs on those two guitars...but one thing I've learned from Carvin is that once you play stainless steel frets you won't go back. So if that's available on one and not the other I would choose the stainless steel frets above any other feature.



Really looking forward to some stainless steel frets


----------



## metalstrike (Jun 16, 2014)

Play both if you can and see which one feels better for you. They will both sound great for sure. I played a Majesty 7 recently and while I love the sound and look of it, the lower horn was getting in the way of my fretting hand. I sure wasn't expecting that from all of the pictures and videos I've seen. My JP12 blows it away as far as fret access and comfort for my hands. Play them first!


----------



## MesaBeno (Jun 16, 2014)

metalstrike said:


> Play both if you can and see which one feels better for you. They will both sound great for sure. I played a Majesty 7 recently and while I love the sound and look of it, the lower horn was getting in the way of my fretting hand. I sure wasn't expecting that from all of the pictures and videos I've seen. My JP12 blows it away as far as fret access and comfort for my hands. Play them first!



Interesting...this is the first I've heard saying a previous model has better fret access than the Majesty. One of the points I read over and over is just how damn accessible the higher frets are with the design of the Majesty.


----------



## MesaBeno (Jun 16, 2014)

Back to the main topic; I'm leaning Majesty because I've always loved ebony fretboards, and I prefer neck through to bolt-on (never been a big fan of bolt-on, tbh). Also, can't really beat the GameChanger technology the Majesty has. Folks over at EBMM make it sound like more GameChanger features and abilities will be rolled out as JP uses them. If that means someday I may be able to use the Majesty the way that people use their Reflex (being able to interface with the computer and play around with pickup configurations), then hell yea sign me up!


----------



## MesaBeno (Jun 16, 2014)

ChrispyFinch said:


> +1 to that!
> Also not trying to deviate from your choice but you could look into a rosewood neck jp on sweetwater.
> Maybe save alittle coin and drop it on a pedal or something cool.



What's all the hype behind these rosewood necks, anyway?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 16, 2014)

MesaBeno said:


> What's all the hype behind these rosewood necks, anyway?



It's just Rosewood, feels nice. Looks cool, and tonally is very rich without being super dark. Great neck wood but I personally prefer Roasted Maple.

As far as the Gamechanger, don't expect that anytime soon. Big miscommunication and misinformation, it's only got the switching capabilities. Don't expect the features on the Majesty because I seriously doubt it will happen.


----------



## MesaBeno (Jun 16, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> It's just Rosewood, feels nice. Looks cool, and tonally is very rich without being super dark. Great neck wood but I personally prefer Roasted Maple.
> 
> As far as the Gamechanger, don't expect that anytime soon. Big miscommunication and misinformation, it's only got the switching capabilities. Don't expect the features on the Majesty because I seriously doubt it will happen.



Maybe not anytime soon, but if the built-in preamp has the capacity to interface with the software like the Reflex does, is there not the chance of rolling out in stage with time?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 16, 2014)

Well the Majesty doesn't sport the Midi and USB ports that the Reflex GC does. So I'd say no, can't speak for them but maybe developing an accessory for the connectivity might happen. That would honestly be very cool, I'd get a Majesty just for the Gamechanger features but yeah I don't believe it's going to happen or be possible without some extra accessory.


----------



## MesaBeno (Jun 16, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Well the Majesty doesn't sport the Midi and USB ports that the Reflex GC does. So I'd say no, can't speak for them but maybe developing an accessory for the connectivity might happen. That would honestly be very cool, I'd get a Majesty just for the Gamechanger features but yeah I don't believe it's going to happen or be possible without some extra accessory.



Is there anything within the cavity currently that looks as though it could easily be adapted or connected to some external accessory?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 16, 2014)

MesaBeno said:


> Is there anything within the cavity currently that looks as though it could easily be adapted or connected to some external accessory?









Nothing I can see, wouldn't seem practical to do that either way. Most customers wouldn't want to fiddle with all that wiring and stuff.


----------



## MesaBeno (Jun 16, 2014)

Now I'm so confused what they meant about GameChanger features rolling out as JP uses them...

Still, the coil-tapping and gain boost are kinda cool


----------



## MesaBeno (Jun 16, 2014)

...and from the Ernie Ball forums (amazing what a google search yields):

"The Game Changer technology is utilized in the Majesty to achieve faster and quieter switching only." A.J., EB Customer Service

But from Sterling Ball; "It has a gamechanger in it and is set to just be a switch but as we introduce the gc incrementally you can activate if you choose but it is not manditory..." 

Conflicting, indeed...


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah everything said contradicts each other, so idk what to believe myself haha.


----------



## decreebass (Jun 16, 2014)

+1 on the Majesty.

I can't imagine how the Maj's upper fret access could be worse than any JP (as i have two of those as well) - so I can't speak to that...


----------



## MesaBeno (Jun 16, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Yeah everything said contradicts each other, so idk what to believe myself haha.



So maybe there are plans but they're keeping hush about it in case they're not able to work out a successful implementation.


----------



## MesaBeno (Jun 16, 2014)

decreebass said:


> +1 on the Majesty.
> 
> I can't imagine how the Maj's upper fret access could be worse than any JP (as i have two of those as well) - so I can't speak to that...



I know, right? Especially when JP and EB pretty much focus on that as one of the driving aspects behind its design.


----------



## decreebass (Jun 16, 2014)

PS - I'll probably do a quick video later tonight on the differences in switching speed vs the JPs and the Maj w/ the gamechanger (if I think of it).

I, too, was a little disappointed that the Gamechanger wasn't fully-featured in the Maj  But it's a good enough guitar anyway that I got over it


----------



## decreebass (Jun 17, 2014)

From my NGD thread:











The Maj's upper fret access in unparallelled. While I believe metalstrike's experience, I can't imagine a scenario where it would be true (no offense) unless he's got a really unusual technique.


----------



## decreebass (Jun 17, 2014)

As promised:



Honestly, the differences are almost negligible. Maybe I'm missing something? But I feel like the JP13 without the GC changes just as fast as the Maj... You be the judge.


----------



## The Sleeper (Aug 18, 2016)

In terms of speed of switching no discernible difference to my ear...but the Majesty definitely switches significantly quieter.


----------

